# iPad case (l'ancien)



## Cricri (14 Avril 2011)

Je devrais recevoir mon iPad 2 demain (normalement) et je n'arrive pas à me faire à l'idée d'acheter une Smart Cover (je ne suis pas convaincu). 

Je cherche quelque chose de très proche de l'ancien iPad Case.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h38 ----------

J'ai trouvé ça 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXjSpc4p5ag&feature=related

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h30 ----------

Ca aussi
http://www.boxwave.com/products/smartcase/apple-ipad-2-smart-case-nero-leather_4284.htm


----------



## cameleone (14 Avril 2011)

La seconde (la Boxwave) a l'air pas mal, mais plutôt chère. J'ai pour ma part commandé sur Ebay la première que tu cites, la Yoobao, je l'attends (à mon avis ça devrait mettre pas mal de temps, elle est expédiée de Hong Kong) et si tu veux je te donnerai mon avis à ce moment-là.


----------



## Cricri (14 Avril 2011)

cameleone a dit:


> La seconde (la Boxwave) a l'air pas mal, mais plutôt chère. J'ai pour ma part commandé sur Ebay la première que tu cites, la Yoobao, je l'attends (à mon avis ça devrait mettre pas mal de temps, elle est expédiée de Hong Kong) et si tu veux je te donnerai mon avis à ce moment-là.



Oui, merci. D'après ce que j'ai lu tu as intérêt à lui faire prendre l'air un moment. La Yoobao semble avoir une odeur de cuir (ou de colle ?) tenace au début...


----------



## cameleone (14 Avril 2011)

Oui, j'ai lu ça. On verra, tout le monde ne semble pas s'en plaindre...


----------



## Cricri (12 Mai 2011)

Cameleone tu l'as reçu ? 

Un autre peut-être pas mal? 
http://www.mac4ever.com/articles/hardware/1487/la_smartcover_integrale_en_test_sur_mac4ever/


----------



## cameleone (12 Mai 2011)

Oui, je l'ai reçu. En effet, une (très) forte odeur chimique au début, l'étui a pris l'air deux-trois jours, et ça s'est estompé.
Il s'adapte parfaitement et de manière assez serrée à l'iPad, les découpes sont bonnes, ça n'épaissit pas l'appareil tout en le protégeant... bref, très bien. A noter que j'ai désactivé la mise en veille automatique par fermeture du rabat, le système n'est pas tout à fait au point (mais pour moi ce n'est pas grave).

Bref, pour moi j'en suis pour l'instant très satisfait. A voir comment la housse va évoluer (qualité des matériaux et des coutures) dans le temps et à l'utilisation (tenue de la housse après de multiples entrées et sorties de l'iPad ?)

A signaler, il y a encore des housses en vente sur Ebay à des prix intéressants, et la livraison n'est pas si longue (chez moi, environ deux semaines, peut-être même un peu moins - c'est arrivé pendant que j'étais en vacances).


----------



## SHABBOTIL (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!
N'ayant pas encore d'IPAD,et voulant aider Cricri dans son choix,j'ai été jeté un oeil sur ce site,et j'ai trouvé ça: http://www.prixmac.com/produits/Folio-Armour-iPad-2-0878646464643.htm
Je pense que ça pourrait vous aider dans votre choix.


----------



## Cricri (26 Juin 2011)

Merci. J'ai le Yoobao. La dernière génération est sans problème.


----------

